# Barcelona airport transfer?



## ValHam (Oct 27, 2010)

What would be the easiest way to get to Barcelona hotel from airport?


----------



## mssuzan (Oct 27, 2010)

*barcelona*

The train is at the airport.


----------



## Passepartout (Oct 27, 2010)

The easiest is private car or taxi, the least expensive is RENFE train- 3 Euros to Plaza Catalunia. Buy a card with 10 rides (you can share it among travelers) for less. AeroBus costs 5.05 Euro one way or 8.65 round trip within 9 days, again to P.Catalunia. Take a taxi from there if necessary. Here's a link with Barcelona info: http://www.barcelona-tourist-guide.com/en/airport/barcelona-airport.html#transfer

Jim Ricks


----------



## andrea t (Oct 31, 2010)

We took a cab.  Very easy and no language problems although I had the hotel name and address written on a piece of paper just in case!


----------



## GrayFal (Oct 31, 2010)

I took a taxi - after an overnight flight, it was the easiest. Luckily I had my hotel confirmation that had the address (Le Meridien, Las Ramblas) which I gave to the driver.
If you are up to it, there is a train or bus as well.
This was an area where the $40 was sooooo worth it. 
The rest of the week we used public transportation.


----------



## GrayFal (Oct 31, 2010)

andrea t said:


> We took a *cab*.  Very easy and no language problems although I had the hotel name and address written on a piece of paper just in case!


Maybe it is a Long Island thing :ignore:


----------

